# World's Largest Bucee's in League City



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I went to the one in Bastrop and it was huge. I asked them if it was the largest one and they said the ne in League City will be bigger.

http://www.khou.com/news/Coming-soon-to-the-Gulf-Freeway-Worlds-biggest-Bucees-162961266.html


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't know what was holding them up but I thought that place would be done last year sometime, they have taken there time putting it up or jurisdiction has pushed them back. They seem to be build those things over night


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

... actually it will be in Texas City next to the new outlet mall at Holland Road on IH45 SB


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

Somebody correct me if Im wrong ,but the new store is in Texas city next to the new outlet mall ,truck driver was probably at the 96 store in league city


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The one in New Braunsfels (68,000 sq ft) is the largest, but not by much compared to the one in Bastrop (56,000 sq ft) and the new one that's going to be built in Texas City (60,000 sq ft).

Regards,
Buc-ees connoisseur


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Yeah, the New Braunfels one is HUGE!!!!


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

They've got to have over 100 gas pumps at the new braunfels one. Biggest gas station I've ever seen.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

There may be some alot bigger, but i bet the busiest one is still the Luling location on I-10, that is one big cluster on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

They are building one in baytown also ninety something gas pumps...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

MEGABITE said:


> The one in New Braunsfels (68,000 sq ft) is the largest, but not by much compared to the one in Bastrop (56,000 sq ft) and the new one that's going to be built in Texas City (60,000 sq ft).
> 
> Regards,
> Buc-ees connoisseur


^^^This, they backed off on making the Texas City location the biggest although at one time that was the plan.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

I wonder what if any outdoor stuff they will have at the new one in Texas city? I buy my Game Guard camo at the one in Luling.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

SSST said:


> There may be some alot bigger, but i bet the busiest one is still the Luling location on I-10, that is one big cluster on a Sunday afternoon.


You are right! Looks like walmart on Black Friday.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

coastman said:


> You are right! Looks like walmart on Black Friday.


Lots of eye candy though! Both customers and clerks, LOL! They need to come out with a girls of Bucees calander


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

SSST said:


> There may be some alot bigger, but i bet the busiest one is still the Luling location on I-10, that is one big cluster on a Sunday afternoon.


That location is such a pain to get out of. In my opinion, they didn't set the store far enough off the road to accommodate the traffic. That could be a problem at the Texas City one, too. There is a sign saying it will be finished this year. The building is built, so I expect to be another 3-4 months before it is open.

And am I the only one that wishes all gas stations were Buc-ees?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Zeitgeist said:


> Lots of eye candy though! Both customers and clerks, LOL! They need to come out with a girls of Bucees calander


Half of em are underage...:wink:


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

120 pumps at the New Braunfels location


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

fishingcacher said:


> I went to the one in Bastrop and it was huge. I asked them if it was the largest one and they said the ne in League City will be bigger.
> 
> http://www.khou.com/news/Coming-soon-to-the-Gulf-Freeway-Worlds-biggest-Bucees-162961266.html


Are bucees anywhere else in the world but texas?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Nope, it's a Texas thang. :cheers:


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

MEGABITE said:


> Nope, it's a Texas thang. :cheers:


I know....:texasflag. I'm just glad that since its a Texas thing that we have the world's largest....


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Zeitgeist said:


> Lots of eye candy though! Both customers and clerks, LOL! They need to come out with a girls of Bucees calander


You should see the one in New Braunfels during the summer when all the river rats are in town...

I wish they would put one out west of San Antonio somewhere around Boerne or even Comfort. Closest one to me is New Braunfels. Hard to justify a 60 mile round trip just to go to Buccee's. But I have done less intelligent things in my life. LOL!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Buckee's owner I think is Mr Beaver who lives in Lake Jackson which is where the first Buckee's started. Really dont understand about the one in Texas City. Dont see how its gonna make it but I am sure they do their studies. its coming along fast.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Buckee's owner I think is Mr Beaver who lives in Lake Jackson which is where the first Buckee's started. Really dont understand about the one in Texas City. Dont see how its gonna make it but I am sure they do their studies. its coming along fast.


Have you been to the Luling Buc-ees? It's out in the middle of nowhere, but it's packed all the time. The Texas City location is perfect. Southbound on I-45. Everyone going to Galveston will stop there.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

bobbyoshay said:


> 120 pumps at the New Braunfels location


That was a nice addition when compared to the original pump configuration they had when NB started. Much easier to get in, get gas, and get out. I was in there twice two weeks ago in my travels. I hope they follow up with the same pump setup here in TX City.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

as a former truck driver, the first thing I noticed about the Luling place was the lack of big truck space....
also, I do not allow my wife in there... way too much useless junk.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Don't forget...new 60,000 sq ft Buc-ees coming to Baytown off I-10 too...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

kweber said:


> as a former truck driver, the first thing I noticed about the Luling place was the lack of big truck space....


A lot of the ones I have been to have a sign that states: "No 18 wheelers please" at the entrances.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Buckee's owner I think is Mr Beaver who lives in Lake Jackson which is where the first Buckee's started. Really dont understand about the one in Texas City. Dont see how its gonna make it but I am sure they do their studies. its coming along fast.


1. It is right by the Tanger Outlets, 2. It is one the way to Galveston, 3. It has very clean bathrooms. I have never seen so many urinals in one place as the one in Bastrop.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> Buckee's owner I think is Mr Beaver who lives in Lake Jackson which is where the first Buckee's started. Really dont understand about the one in Texas City. Dont see how its gonna make it but I am sure they do their studies. its coming along fast.


Beaver Aplin. The Buc-ee's comes from the Brazoswood Buccaneers, the Clute / Lake Jackson high school mascot. The original store was beside the old Cinema 1&2 in downtown Lake Jackson, and the 2nd store was the Hwy 332 & 523 store in Oyster Creek. That store used to be Ernie's (Ernie Davis' convenience store) and was connected to Corky's (Corky Palmer's sporting goods store), then Beaver bought them out and tore down the dividing wall, and the rest is history.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Zeitgeist said:


> Lots of eye candy though! Both customers and clerks, LOL! They need to come out with a girls of Bucees calander


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Zeitgeist said:


> Lots of eye candy though! Both customers and clerks, LOL! They need to come out with a girls of Bucees calander


hail yea:brew2::brew2:


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I always get a kick out of their roadsigns...they've got it going on!
http://www.buckysandbridge.com/buc-ees/Signs.html


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Category5 said:


> Beaver Aplin. The Buc-ee's comes from the Brazoswood Buccaneers, the Clute / Lake Jackson high school mascot. The original store was beside the old Cinema 1&2 in downtown Lake Jackson, and the 2nd store was the Hwy 332 & 523 store in Oyster Creek. That store used to be Ernie's (Ernie Davis' convenience store) and was connected to Corky's (Corky Palmer's sporting goods store), then Beaver bought them out and tore down the dividing wall, and the rest is history.


The original store was actually at the corner of Oyster Creek Dr. and Old Angleton Road. Beaver and Don Wasek own Buccees.....

Palmers was on old 288 next to The First National Bank in Clute.....

You did get the Buccaneers thing right.......


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Brete said:


> The original store was actually at the corner of Oyster Creek Dr. and Old Angleton Road. Beaver and Don Wasek own Buccees.....


No kidding? I always thought it was the LJ store. I learned something new today for the first time in many, many years.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

NaClH2O said:


> That location is such a pain to get out of. In my opinion, they didn't set the store far enough off the road to accommodate the traffic.


 It was fine when it first opened: of course, they've essentially be in a constant state of "adding on" for the last ten or twelve years. I'd really like to know just what kind of square footage that store is up to now after all those additions...


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

They are gonna have to do something with the roads getting to it for sure. I remember when the outlet mall opened the traffic was really bad. 
As it is now you have to exit holland road south on 45 and take the feeder road to a stop sign to get to it. Not gonna be good .
Then if your headed north on 45 you will be faced with the same stop sign plus another one. They are gonna need a light at the least, maybe more than one.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Buckee's owner I think is Mr Beaver who lives in Lake Jackson which is where the first Buckee's started. Really dont understand about the one in Texas City. Dont see how its gonna make it but I am sure they do their studies. its coming along fast.


It oughta be plum packed come summer time with all the ghettoblasters pulling in to restock on some king cobra 40's to finish the ride to the beaches of galveston.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Soapeddler said:


> You should see the one in New Braunfels during the summer when all the river rats are in town...
> 
> I wish they would put one out west of San Antonio somewhere around Boerne or even Comfort. Closest one to me is New Braunfels. Hard to justify a 60 mile round trip just to go to Buccee's. But I have done less intelligent things in my life. LOL!


I was glad when they opened the Love's in Comfort so I don't have to stop at the Luling Buccee's! I hate getting in and out of that place.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Brete said:


> The original store was actually at the corner of Oyster Creek Dr. and Old Angleton Road. Beaver and Don Wasek own Buccees.....
> 
> Palmers was on old 288 next to The First National Bank in Clute.....
> 
> You did get the Buccaneers thing right.......


That is what I remember too.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Brete said:


> The original store was actually at the corner of Oyster Creek Dr. and Old Angleton Road. Beaver and Don Wasek own Buccees.....
> 
> Palmers was on old 288 next to The First National Bank in Clute.....
> 
> You did get the Buccaneers thing right.......


I'll allow the Buc-ee's gaffe, but I actually worked for Corky Palmer at the store you mentioned for a couple of years in high school, then the very little known one that only existed for a short time near where Johnny Carino's is now, and finally at the one called Corky's where the [email protected] Buc-ee's now stands. So I respectfully disallow your Palmer's argument. I would have caught all that the first time, but I wasn't listening. Also, I'm not sure about the store being named entirely after the high school mascot after further research. It seems it may have been that a family dog was named Bucky (possibly related to the buccaneers mascot but not sure) and the store was thus named as a hybrid of the two or something along those lines. Will the real Beaver Aplin please stand up and clarify these important mysteries?


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

I passed the one in New Braunfels with my brother and cousins coming back from Six Flags. I was doing 80 (in the fast lane) and my brother looked over at it for 5 solid seconds and we STILL had not passed the pumps. He said they looked like they were 4 pumps wide and at least 20 pumps long.

He also said he saw another section for diesel.... don't know if that is correct or not.


----------



## Mongo45 (Aug 3, 2013)

SSST said:


> There may be some alot bigger, but i bet the busiest one is still the Luling location on I-10, that is one big cluster on a Sunday afternoon.


And that's every Sunday year round


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

beaucp said:


> He also said he saw another section for diesel.... don't know if that is correct or not.


Not sure about that particular one, but most of them have diesel at every pump. However, they may have gone ahead and done a separate diesel section, recognizing the penchant of a lot of diesel owners to whine incessantly about needing special considerations when they get fuel..


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

NaClH2O said:


> Have you been to the Luling Buc-ees? It's out in the middle of nowhere, but it's packed all the time. The Texas City location is perfect. Southbound on I-45. Everyone going to Galveston will stop there.


Yep I can already see it helping us for offshore fishing trips this summer. We can stop get our 20lb. bags of ice and all the snacks we want on the way to freeport and have a big parking lot with plenty of room for the truck and boat! I hate using the one in freeport on 523 and 331 going to Bridge Bait. That place is a mad house at 0530 on saturday morning. Absolutely no parking at that location and with that many people and trucks with trialers its a zoo.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Never easy said:


> I hate using the one in freeport on 523 and 331 going to Bridge Bait. That place is a mad house at 0530 on saturday morning. Absolutely no parking at that location and with that many people and trucks with trialers its a zoo.


I'm not sure which way you're coming from, but there's another Bucees 7 miles up 332 in Lake Jackson. They have alot more pumps and parking area. It's at Plantation and 332. They have a kitchen. :cheers:


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Category5 said:


> Beaver Aplin. The Buc-ee's comes from the Brazoswood Buccaneers, the Clute / Lake Jackson high school mascot. The original store was beside the old Cinema 1&2 in downtown Lake Jackson, and the 2nd store was the Hwy 332 & 523 store in Oyster Creek. That store used to be Ernie's (Ernie Davis' convenience store) and was connected to Corky's (Corky Palmer's sporting goods store), then Beaver bought them out and tore down the dividing wall, and the rest is history.


Beaver Aplin was on 610 AM one morning and said the name came from His nickname which was Bucky. Just saying. Only going by what he said.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Beaver Aplin was on 610 AM one morning and said the name came from His nickname which was Bucky. Just saying. Only going by what he said.


Beavers name is Arch....his nickname has always been Beaver as long as I remember. Known him a long time. I always assumed Bucees came from Brazoswood, maybe not....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Brete said:


> Beavers name is Arch....his nickname has always been Beaver as long as I remember. Known him a long time. I always assumed Bucees came from Brazoswood, maybe not....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buc-ee's

The name came from a mascot for Ipana toothpaste.




"Restrooms So Clean, We Leave Mints on the Urinals"


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

MEGABITE said:


> I'm not sure which way you're coming from, but there's another Bucees 7 miles up 332 in Lake Jackson. They have alot more pumps and parking area. It's at Plantation and 332. They have a kitchen. :cheers:


i knew there was another one not to far but it is a little out of the way. The new one should work great for us! thanks for the tip brother.


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> Buckee's owner I think is Mr Beaver who lives in Lake Jackson which is where the first Buckee's started. Really dont understand about the one in Texas City. Dont see how its gonna make it but I am sure they do their studies. its coming along fast.


The one in Texas City is going to be an absolute cash cow from May through September. You wouldn't believe how many people that live up in Houston who love Bucee's and make plans to stop at most of them on prime travel routes.

On another note, the smallest Bucee's I've ever seen is located in Alvin, TX at Highway 35 and FM 517. If it didn't say Bucee's on the front, you would think it's a regular gas station.


----------



## jmar623 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Buc-ees Website*

Their website shows the locations of their stores & what # each store is.

http://www.buc-ees.com/index.php


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

capt.dave said:


> The one in Texas City is going to be an absolute cash cow from May through September. You wouldn't believe how many people that live up in Houston who love Bucee's and make plans to stop at most of them on prime travel routes.
> 
> On another note, the smallest Bucee's I've ever seen is located in Alvin, TX at Highway 35 and FM 517. If it didn't say Bucee's on the front, you would think it's a regular gas station.


Identical to the one in downtown Pearland at 35 & East Walnut. Basically these were existing convenient stores and they turned them into Bucees.


----------



## mcw (Jun 8, 2004)

They were both Buc-ee's from the ground up, just a smaller concept.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

mcw said:


> They were both Buc-ee's from the ground up, just a smaller concept.


10-4


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

SSST said:


> There may be some alot bigger, but i bet the busiest one is still the Luling location on I-10, that is one big cluster on a Sunday afternoon.


12 years or so ago, the Luv's was the only one there and that place had the nastiest restrooms, but it was always crowded. Nothing compared to the zoo at Bucees. Its not just Sunday's, its packed what seems like 24-7. What a gold mine.


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

Why is there no Texas Lottery games at Buc-ees? Did he do a little gas price gouging during a hurricane event awhile back?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

We all do things we regret......


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Talmbout said:


> Why is there no Texas Lottery games at Buc-ees? Did he do a little gas price gouging during a hurricane event awhile back?


Wasn't so much gouging, but turned off the pumps while he still had gas available. Claimed it was to "keep some back" for when everyone else ran out. I don't remember the price going up significantly, but there was a period where he had the only gas....

I've also wondered why he doesn't get into the RedBox craze as well.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Talmbout said:


> Why is there no Texas Lottery games at Buc-ees? Did he do a little gas price gouging during a hurricane event awhile back?


 I don't remember any lottery there even before all the hurricanes.. If I had to guess, I would think that he just doesn't want to deal with all the **** that goes along with it: think about it, everything they do is about keeping people moving: buttload of gas pumps and toilets/urinals: never an unattended register, etc. etc. etc.; having some idiot sitting at the register perusing all the scratch-offs, then trading in his two bucks worth of winning tickets on more of them, while people stand in a growing line behind him? It just goes against the basic principle of the place.


----------



## goldensammy (Jul 18, 2011)

My vote would be for putting one along 59 N, something north of Cleveland yet south of Lufkin. My wife and I talk about it every time we go that route, which is more often than I would like. Y'all do me a favor, and pass this request along.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

As a traveling man I love me some Buc-ees! It's nearly like home, as are the hotel rooms (Homewood Suites usually). For this road warrior, Buc-ees is a great concept and business. 

Does anyone know what cut of meat and how they cut/pull it to make their beef jerky. I make my own jerky but would like to make some big pieces like this.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> I don't remember any lottery there even before all the hurricanes.. If I had to guess, I would think that he just doesn't want to deal with all the **** that goes along with it: think about it, everything they do is about keeping people moving: buttload of gas pumps and toilets/urinals: never an unattended register, etc. etc. etc.; having some idiot sitting at the register perusing all the scratch-offs, then trading in his two bucks worth of winning tickets on more of them, while people stand in a growing line behind him? It just goes against the basic principle of the place.


Uhhhhhh.......no.....


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Brete said:


> Uhhhhhh.......no.....


 Is that all you've got, or would you like to expound upon that a bit? Think about it: everything in there is all about moving customers through: it works, too: name another place with that much stuff that you can get in and out that quickly.

Heck, look at their Wikipedia page: " Unlike many convenience stores, Buc-ee's does not sell lottery tickets in order to keep fast-paced service."

And no, I didn't just put it up there..


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> Is that all you've got, or would you like to expound upon that a bit? Think about it: everything in there is all about moving customers through: it works, too: name another place with that much stuff that you can get in and out that quickly.
> 
> Heck, look at their Wikipedia page:  " Unlike many convenience stores, Buc-ee's does not sell lottery tickets in order to keep fast-paced service."
> 
> And no, I didn't just put it up there..


Ok....we'll go with Wiki......


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Best ran business in Texas ?

Bucee's & also Chik-Fil-A


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

It's funny that they have all those gas pumps,I was in a business meeting one day with Don Wasek, and he said "We could care less if anyone EVER bought a gallon of gas from us... we want them in the store!

The items in the store have very high margins on them!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I thought I heard somewhere that it was also going to have live bait?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Here's the progress on the one in Texas City


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

The Baytown Buc-ee's will spread over 60,000 square feet, sit on 18 acres south of I-10, and boast 96 gas pumps. That's about twice as large as the Buc-ee's in Madisonville halfway between Dallas and Houston and bigger than other locations in Buc-ee's Nation, including the current No. 1 in New Braunfels. The location is scheduled to open by November, just in time for holiday travel.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

Well at least the I-10 travelers heading west won't have to hold it for 250 miles or so to Luling as the billboard says. The "You can hold it" as always been one of my favs.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

bearintex said:


> Wasn't so much gouging, but turned off the pumps while he still had gas available. Claimed it was to "keep some back" for when everyone else ran out. I don't remember the price going up significantly, but there was a period where he had the only gas....
> 
> I've also wondered why he doesn't get into the RedBox craze as well.


 They dont do anything that isn't going to be accretive to their margins. They don't need things like Lotto and RedBox to drive traffic to the stores. They have private labeled everything and they want you spending money with Bucees and not with RedBox or the State of Texas.

Until there is a profit motive to put any of that stuff into the stores, you won't see it at Bucee's


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Got my emp. app. in !!


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

V-Bottom said:


> Got my emp. app. in !!


Don't think you get a discount on fuel.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Buc-ees Texas City grand opening May 5th


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

I was curious, so I went to their site. They have a banner saying they are hiring for the Texas City location, $11-14/hour. Not bad. I checked the JOBS section and it spelled out their policies; it appears that they expect good performance for good pay, and proper appearance and conduct. No visible tattoos or piercings, khaki pants and red shirt, no smoking on job site, drug tests, criminal check, etc.

Wouldn't be a bad place for a young person to start out.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Some people working there are dumb as a rock for 11hr. I'd expect to find them screwing up orders at mcdonalds


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Live Bait*



porkchoplc said:


> I thought I heard somewhere that it was also going to have live bait?


Don't know about live bait but they have a huge selection of frozen offshore baits, Costas, Chicken Boys, Warterloo Rods, Saltwater Soul, and much more. A little academy from what I hear.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Don't care which one's biggest, I love them all.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

trodery said:


> It's funny that they have all those gas pumps,I was in a business meeting one day with Don Wasek, and he said "We could care less if anyone EVER bought a gallon of gas from us... we want them in the store!
> 
> The items in the store have very high margins on them!


Most "gas stations" don't make squat on gas sales. They want you inside buying that $1.79 bottle of Coke and a snack. Diet Coke in my case! :biggrin:


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

I agree with Trodery and TXXpress. I had a friend who owns a few gas stations tell me they make a nickel on each gallon sold. Don't know if that was net or gross.
They make their money off the inside of the store. The more available pumps you have or in Buckee's case (groupies), the more profit they make. People don't want to wait on an available pump.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

TXXpress said:


> Most "gas stations" don't make squat on gas sales. They want you inside buying that $1.79 bottle of Coke and a snack. Diet Coke in my case! :biggrin:


The clean bathrooms will always get people into the store. Most money is made on beer, wine, and cigarettes.


----------

